# A Personal Thanks To Frank



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Now that the J2 has reached the public,we are graced with another fine example of what happens when someone with drive and passion and love of the hobby,can make those things into reality.Every year we recieve a Christmas present,first the Big Seaview,last year the Flying Sub,this year the J2.Each release is better,more complex than the last.Each is produced with dedication to excellence,and joy of subject.We should take the time to give thanks to the people at Moebius for their hard work to make our dreams come true.

Alexander Rivera


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Now that the J2 has reached the public,we are graced with another fine example of what happens when someone with drive and passion and love of the hobby,can make those things into reality.Every year we recieve a Christmas present,first the Big Seaview,last year the Flying Sub,this year the J2.Each release is better,more complex than the last.Each is produced with dedication to excellence,and joy of subject.We should take the time to give thanks to the people at Moebius for their hard work to make our dreams come true.
> 
> Alexander Rivera


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

To MOEBIUS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Gaétan


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Here Here!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I would like to thank Moebius from the bottom of my heart for my four Seaviews and Merry Christmas to everyone at Moebius.
:hat: 

A child hood dream complete, I now own a RC Seaview.


Actually I got three of them.
:tongue:

And one display Seaview
:thumbsup:

So thankyou again, peace, live long and prosper.
:wave:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

To say "MOEBIUS ROCKS" is so much of an understatement.... Thank you for making alot of old men feel young again!!!!! Long live Moebius !!! Long live Frank, Dave, and all of thier wonderful support staff ;and a lifetime of heartfelt thanks to them!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> Now that the J2 has reached the public,we are graced with another fine example of what happens when someone with drive and passion and love of the hobby,can make those things into reality.Every year we recieve a Christmas present,first the Big Seaview,last year the Flying Sub,this year the J2.Each release is better,more complex than the last.Each is produced with dedication to excellence,and joy of subject.We should take the time to give thanks to the people at Moebius for their hard work to make our dreams come true.
> 
> Alexander Rivera


So whatcher sayin' is that by the time he gets to the Spindrift, it'll be REALLY good!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DITTO! And ditto to what Alexander wrote, Frank! I've waited most of my life for these, and you and your fine team have made these tangeble realities! We thank you most of all, because you are "the center of the web".


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, not sure how much thanks should really go to me. I just sit back some days and try to figure out what will sell, and make everyone (most everyone) happy. Dave is the real "dirty hands" guy, he makes it what it is with a lot of suggestions from too many different places! Tough work somedays!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks team Moebius!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Saint Frank and Saint Dave, patron saints of model building!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree THANKS!!!! DAVE THANKS FRANK!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm certainly no saint! 
Dave


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> I'm certainly no saint!
> Dave


Hmmmmm....that is so tempting to comment but all I will say is "Thank You too Dave"! 

And Frank and the rest of the teams involved at Moebius!

MMM


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

yes THANKS ALL at moebius and HAVE GREAT HOLIDAYS


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

thanx moebius !


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Since Moebius began, I've been like a kid in a candy store, buying marvelous kits I'd only dreamed of.

Frank, your choices of what to produce have been nearly 100% in line with what this customer wants. I appreciate that the presentation and work are a class act. It is so obvious you guys strive to do it right. The care shows.

Dave, you've heard me say in various threads that I started building at age 7, and have built literally hundreds of models over the years. I am *so* impressed with the engineering and detail on Moebius kits! Each one is an intricate puzzle. The part fit is always great. I seriously believe your work has finally brought the sci-fi kit up to the level of a fine military kit.

As to the full Team Moebius, I appreciate that you open yourselves to direct customer input through this discussion board. Since the caring and effort in your kits is so great, reading nitpicks and criticisms from fanboys (and girls) must sting pretty badly. I hope the heaps of praise help to offset those comments. We builders appreciate your cooperative relationship with the aftermarket producers. Thanks for giving of yourselves in Make & Take rooms at Chiller and WonderFest, too.

So...THANK YOU! I hope the coming year brings you more success. 

Merry Christmas! 

Lee 
(This boy's getting a Jupiter II. Woo-hoo!)


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Indeed, Thanks for everything you guys have done, so much in such a short time, and thanks in advance for all your going to do! Merry Christmas and happy New Year!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks to all at Moebius!!! Love the different limited runs too!! Keep up the great work!
Steve


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Moebius! You've certainly helped make it more merry for many of us here! Thank you for the great products!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll hoist a glass of eggnog again to the guys and gals and Moebius who clearly want to ring the bells of modelers of every stripe. Here we have a company run by fans of models for fans of models!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to everyone at Moebius, for making quite a few holidays shine with scale model goodness!

And um, some non holidays as well!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

*Thanks Frank and Dave*

Just ordered my Frankenstein kit on Monday and cant wait to build it and order the mummy. A big thanks for all the hard work done by Frank and Dave. You have filled a modeling void. I feel like I did in the 50's and sixty's.

:hat::tongue:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Lee Staton said:


> Since Moebius began, I've been like a kid in a candy store, buying marvelous kits I'd only dreamed of.
> 
> Frank, your choices of what to produce have been nearly 100% in line with what this customer wants. I appreciate that the presentation and work are a class act. It is so obvious you guys strive to do it right. The care shows.
> 
> ...


Lee,
I certainly share your sentiments about Moebius, and Frank in particular, who made all of this possible. But there is something else for which I am also very appreciative.

You see, about ten years ago I discovered that there was an annual convention being held in Louisville that celebrated one of my childhood passions, and that this had actually been going on for a while without me! It was run by a guy named Lee Staton, who provided a wonderful platform for showcasing the world's best sci-fi and fantasy-related models. In my opinion, it served to nurture the hobby in such a way as to make it possible for companies like Moebius to thrive.

Thanks, Lee, for all you have done to foster interest in this hobby. Just as Ernie Banks is still "Mr. Cub" long after his retirement, to me, you will always be "Mr. Wonderfest." If anyone truly deserves his Jupiter 2, sir, it is you. Merry Christmas.
Ron G.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Thank you Ron. Your kind words are the nicest present I've received this year!

WonderFest thrives because of the modelers and companies who support it. Without all of you, we'd be just the little swap meet that started 21 years ago. I hope we do make a positive impact on the hobby we love.

In my thanks to Frank and all of the Moebius contributors, everyone should know that Moebius continues to be super-supportive of WonderFest. The Make & Take is returning this year thanks to Moebius providing kits, and Linda Lester from over at Starship Modeler for corralling the volunteers.

I am hip deep in getting the marketing stuff and announcements together for the 2010 'Fest. I'm grateful to Dave Hodge and the staff and volunteers for keeping it going strong years beyond anyone's expectations.

Here's wishing Moebius the same longevity!

Lee


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Well, There isn't much else to say that hasn't been said.
But i also would like to give a great big THANK YOU! To Frank & Dave and every one else at Moebius for giving us modelers this latest awsome kit. The Jupiter 2!!:woohoo:
I probably won't be getting my kit untill after Christmas,But i definately will be purchasing one as soon as possible.I can't wait to see some of the other modelers pix of their build ups of this kit here.
Thanks again guys oops!I forgot to thank Mr. Ron Gross for the fantastic J2 box art work! Thanks!!


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys
Thanking you Moebius in advance, my J2 will land here in Perth by next Tuesday I expect. Already I'm impressed with the pics I've seen, the detail is phenomenal......I start my summer break today for 3 weeks, can you guess what I'll be doing on my days off !! woooohoooo !

The release of this model has made me a child all over again, agog with excitement, joy, expectation and over the top happiness, AND it's Christmas to boot ! There really IS a Santa Claus, and I suspect he hails from Moebius !!!!!!

You guys at Moebius ROCK !!!!!
Cheers and Merry Christmas from Australia
Wayne


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

This seems like the best thread to post this message, so here goes.

I just wanted to wish everyone on the board a very merry Christmas. We may all have issues and concerns, but we also have quite a lot to be thankful for. 

As far as everyone associated with Moebius is concerned (including the distributors), I want to say a special thanks for making every effort to get the J2 model out to as many people as possible before Christmas. Judging from the posts on this forum, I think it's safe to assume that everyone stepped up to do what was necessary. For those of you who have not been quite so lucky, your day will not be far away.

It was a real pleasure to have been involved with this project in a small way, and reading the posts from elated HT members who have received their kits really makes my day.

Merry Christmas,
Ron G.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Well said, Ron. Merry Christmas to everyone here, and an additional thanks to Frank and Dave, because I'm sure there was some hair pulling trying to gst the J2 into hands for the holiday, and they pulled it off very nicely!

I'm pretty sure the J2 will be making this an exceptional Christmas for me here, along with a few other goodies that I've been treated to as well. Like the big seaview, its a childhood dream come true.

The Polar J2 was awesome.. but the Moebius J2 is awesome x2 with icing on the top, and the sheer size makes it so much closer to what I've really always wanted.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Many thanks team Moebius! With guys like you dreams indeed do come true! Before the internet I thought there were only a handfull of guys like me who obsess over obscure Sci-Fi/Horror models but now I know i'm not alone! There are many of us out there and I for one am grateful that there are people like Frank and Dave who are in a position to be able to market these fantastic kits! It take alot of time, energy and money to operate a company like Moebius! Your choice of talented designers, advisors and artists is second to none! Thanks Gary and Ron and Fred and everyone at Team Moebius! On this Christmas eve I lift my glass of eggnog to ya!:thumbsup:Bravo:thumbsup:

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

I truly believe that no single person in the history of Monster/Sci Fi model kit production has advanced the hobby further than Frank has...I have been collecting since 1985 and have seen Frank literally raise the hobby from the dead. It is now a healthy, viable, exciting time to be a figure kit collector...We anticipate and discuss/argue/debate upcoming issued kits just like we did way back when we were young and that is what it is all about. The future looks bright and to Frank, I simply say..."Thank You".
Respectfully;
Greg


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, as long time modelers thanks to Frank, and Dave and everyone at Moebius, we've seen a lot of our dreams come true. First, our favorite TV shows, movies and memories are coming to life again. Second, Moebius models are of the very highest quality. Third, Moebius is pushing the whole industry forward with other companies creating & selling accessories (decals, lights etc) and keeping competitors on their toes. Finally, and most importantly, a whole new generation is being introduced to the highest quality sci fi/horror models..of some really cool and fun creations. My son started with me building Moebius models (see his pic on the Moebius news page) at age 5, he'll now be 7, and with every announcement of a new model by Frank and Dave he lights up like a Christmas tree. Christmas was a thrilling day as he got his J-2. Dad got one too and we'll be building side by side. He wants to be an engineer and build real rockets some day and that inspiration comes directly from the creativity and quality of the folks at Moebius. Thanks Moebius and Happy Holidays from one old and one young modeler.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Greg Roccaro said:


> I truly believe that no single person in the history of Monster/Sci Fi model kit production has advanced the hobby further than Frank has...I have been collecting since 1985 and have seen Frank literally raise the hobby from the dead. It is now a healthy, viable, exciting time to be a figure kit collector...We anticipate and discuss/argue/debate upcoming issued kits just like we did way back when we were young and that is what it is all about. The future looks bright and to Frank, I simply say..."Thank You".
> Respectfully;
> Greg


Thanks Greg! It's been fun doing it, and to get praise from a long time collector like you is a real bonus! While I can't take credit for it all, I'll relish the thought that we are on the right path with what we've done so far. Plenty of things I'd like to change with what we've done so far, but at some point it's either "put it out, or cancel it". Besides the Jungle Swamp, I think the Hulk has been our only cancellation. And we've learned a bit from them. So much in store for 2010, Toy Fair will tell the majority of it. And yes we will have a booth at the NY Toy Fair this year. We have at least one item to put out there that goes a little past what we've done so far with kits. Only 6 weeks off!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Major kudos to Frank, Dave and everyone at Moebius for putting out some outstanding kits!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wanted to add to the well-deserved kudos. 

Frank, Dave, Gary and everyone at Moebius - thanks for the dream come true. I also feel like I've been waiting 40 something years for a decent Jupiter 2 - even wrote to Aurora asking for one back in the day. However, "decent" is an understatement for what you have produced. It's outstanding - a high point in plastic model kits. Bonus points for getting it out on time and also working with the aftermarket guys. That really benefits everyone. It's a great time to be a modeler.

Ron Gross - thank you for the focus and dedication to the Jupiter 2 over the years. Your work on the hero legs will help many to realize their definitive version of the Jupiter 2. We met briefly at Wonderfest and I found you to be quite generous with your knowledge.

Many thanks to Steve Iverson for going the extra mile to get these out as quickly as he did. That's service.

Thank you all.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Also. Just seeing my hobby shops with the Giant Frankenstein s and other fab model kits is like a Dream come True!! Last Christmas My Wife wrap the Giant Frankenstein and put it under the tree, Just like when my Parents did in 1964, this year I put the Glow Giant, under the tree with the Jupiter 2 . Just like going back in time Thank You Frank and Angela, Happy New Year!!..aurora1Craig


----------

